
Homeowner in search of an IoT installation expert - mzzter
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/01/12/homeowner-in-search-of-an-iot-installation-expert/
======
RichardHeart
Do you really want your house to be as hassle free as your computer? The
nightmarish accounts of these houses gone wrong is painful to read.

